# Gaming Rig in 25K



## satswid (Jan 28, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Primary Use : Playing latest games, Programming Visual Studio Latest/Movies. Would be hooking it up to TV via HDMI to mirror content.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 25k (+5k max if needed)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not too keen on overclocking.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Already have a Win7 Ultimate DVD.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I have a Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD. Planning to get another 1 TB (Planning to use 2 HDDs)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Will buy ~24 inch TV separately( Probably a FULL HD one)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within 15 days.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Mumbai..Will be going to Lamington Road.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I prefer Intel but open for correction.
I also prefer a horizontal cabinet to place my TV on.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

Modified config from *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q1.html thread

*Processor*AMD FX 4300*5,600**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3*4,700**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 750 Ti 2 GB DDR5*11,000**Power Supply*Antec VP500*3,100**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*none*-**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**33,550*

I know, over the budget but 750 Ti is minimum what you should get


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

Get this 
Intel i3 4130/50-7.2k
Gigabyte h81m s1-3.2k
Kingston hyperx blu /corsair /gskill ram-2.7k
Antec VP 500-3.1k
Local cabinet -0.9k 
sapphire r9 270x-13.5k
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]-did you noticed he don't need a hdd?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

^ he was planning to add another 1 TB HDD so I though why not include that too. Its OP's decision anyway.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

But he can always do that later,with gpu, no he can't 
But it's his decision anyway 
Cheers


----------



## satswid (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks SayanGoku and UndercoveredKnight.
I think I can upgrade HDD later.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

satswid said:


> Thanks *SaiyanGoku* and UndercoveredKnight.
> I think I can upgrade HDD later.



FTFY 

Do note that fx 4300 lacks iGPU and has higher TDP compared to i3 4130/50. If you ever need to get the GPU RMA'd, you won't get display with fx 4300 alone.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd say skip the graphic card now as you'll be compromising a lot to include in in the budget. Get the forum's 30k config -


*Processor*Intel i3 4150*7,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH*4,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Antec BP300*2,200**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD*3,300**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,550*

It's enough for playing games at low settings at 720p. Add a graphic card later.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2015)

OP has to indefinitely increase his budget to get best GAMING RIG under 40k otherwise compromising on one or other is worthless.

Intel Core i3 4150 -7000,
Gigabyte H81M-SP2H -4400,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -3000,
Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -7000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,
Dell S2240L LED IPS -8500,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100,
Logitech MK200 -800,
Any Local Cabinet -900.
TOTAL -40,000.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

Guys I think we should wait for him to reply if he can actually extend his budget, or be able to add components later


----------



## satswid (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
thanks a lot for the quotes.
I can hardly raise my budget, however as I mentioned I will buy buy a separate TV, so I won't need a monitor.
You can also skip the HDD.

Also is this a good deal for me?
High End AMD A8 Quad Core Desktop Computer System - Mumbai - Computers, Laptops & Accessories


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well then go with that I suggested


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2015)

satswid said:


> Hi guys,
> thanks a lot for the quotes.
> I can hardly raise my budget, however as I mentioned I will buy buy a separate TV, so I won't need a monitor.
> You can also skip the HDD.
> ...



4 year old processor, not worth buying IMO. You'll have hassles with RMA if its past warranty period.


----------



## satswid (Jan 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4 year old processor, not worth buying IMO. You'll have hassles with RMA if its past warranty period.



Great, I won't buy it thanks..
I was just thinking if I should opt for i5 processor and how much would I have to spend extra


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well the cheapest i5 will alone would cost you more than 10k a b85 mobo 5.5k ,so I don't think you can get it without increasing budget by 10k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2015)

satswid said:


> Great, I won't buy it thanks..
> I was just thinking if I should opt for i5 processor and how much would I have to spend extra



It's best to get the i3 config I suggested. You can easily run all games at low settings with it. There is nothing else you can get in this budget.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 30, 2015)

Why everyone keep suggesting monitor and hdd, when he already stated he don't need them,is completely beyond me, he can get a gpu from that money


----------



## satswid (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks you all guys,

I came across a PC built in Aug 2014, I wonder if this would be good for me??

I confirmed that the seller is not a shopkeeper and asked for more details.

Sell My desktop Its New good working condition Intel Core i5-4440 Proc - Mumbai - Computers, Laptops & Accessories


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

satswid said:


> Thanks you all guys,
> 
> I came across a PC built in Aug 2014, I wonder if this would be good for me??
> 
> ...



Ask him about giving a detailed config, what ram, HDD, GPU (i suspect its another of those GT 210  ), monitor and its resolution, the cabinet and the PSU. Reply back when you get the details.


----------



## satswid (Jan 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask him about giving a detailed config, what ram, HDD, GPU (i suspect its another of those GT 210  ), monitor and its resolution, the cabinet and the PSU. Reply back when you get the details.



Your suspicion was correct dude..
Sell My desktop Its New good working condition Intel Core i5-4440 Proc - Mumbai - Computers, Laptops & Accessories

What do you suggest now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

satswid said:


> Your suspicion was correct dude..
> Sell My desktop Its New good working condition Intel Core i5-4440 Proc - Mumbai - Computers, Laptops & Accessories
> 
> What do you suggest now?



He's asking 35k for that 
He didn't even mention the PSU and funnily enough, it won't make a difference. 

If you went to assemble the same config, you'll get it for cheaper and new instead of getting it second hand.


----------



## satswid (Jan 31, 2015)

True..
I guess I am gonna save for a few months for atleast an i5 config..
Thanks again guys


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

satswid said:


> True..
> I guess I am gonna save for a few months for atleast an i5 config..
> Thanks again guys



OK, bump this thread again while updating the original post with newer budget just 1 week before you want to buy the PC.


----------



## satswid (Mar 4, 2015)

Raised the Budget to 35k..
Is this configuration ok??? please share your suggestions..

Intel i3 4130 Processor
Asus B85M-G Motherboard
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB
WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB
Antec VP 500 Watts PSU

Please suggest


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

^ get these instead:

Intel i3 4150
GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH
GTX 750 Ti

Rest is fine


----------



## satswid (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ get these instead:
> 
> Intel i3 4150
> GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH
> ...



What if I plan to get graphics card later?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

satswid said:


> What if I plan to get graphics card later?



If you can wait, GTX 950/950 Ti may launch after a month or so.


----------



## satswid (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you can wait, GTX 950/950 Ti may launch after a month or so.


Really? That's a wonderful idea
So what should be my current config? assuming that I buy a GPU later?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

satswid said:


> Really? That's a wonderful idea
> So what should be my current config? assuming that I buy a GPU later?



You have separate budget for GPU or included in the same 35k?


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 5, 2015)

Is gtx 950 ti confirmed?


----------



## satswid (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You have separate budget for GPU or included in the same 35k?



Seperate.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

Modified forum's 60k config


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,900**CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*none
*0*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*none*0**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**34,450*


What is your budget for the GPU?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2015)

guys..I need a similar suggestion of upgrades for my friend as well.( he has almost same/similar requirements as OP,hence asking in this thread as well..his main usage will be gaming @ atleast med-high settings..he only needs suggestions for Processor, Motherboard, GPU and RAM only..He has all other components ..his budget his 20k though.( pls also suggest a PSU for this setup exclusive of 20k..will decide after checking the existing PSU.)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> guys..I need a similar suggestion of upgrades for my friend as well.( he has almost same/similar requirements as OP,hence asking in this thread as well..his main usage will be gaming @ atleast med-high settings..he only needs suggestions for Processor, Motherboard, GPU and RAM only..He has all other components ..his budget his 20k though.( pls also suggest a PSU for this setup exclusive of 20k..will decide after checking the existing PSU.)



Ask him to sell his CPU and mobo. 20k is kinda less to include GPU as well.
Intel i3 4150  *7,500*
GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH  *4,400*
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB  *2,700*
Zotac GTX 750 Ti  *10,500*
Total *25,100*

750 Ti is required for med settings. What is his current monitor's resolution? (better to post entire current config)


Separate PSU for the config:
Antec VP500  *3,100*


----------



## satswid (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Modified forum's 60k config
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,900**CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*none
> ...




Thanks SaiyanGoku,
on GPU, I will bug this thread again in a couple of months. The budget wont be more than 10-15k

I need a little more help.
I need a cabinet which can lay horizontally to put my monitor on it(Space issues) Any suggestions?
Also I read that B85M-G does not have a PCI slot? Isnt it where we install GPU?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

satswid said:


> Thanks SaiyanGoku,
> on GPU, I will bug this thread again in a couple of months. The budget wont be more than 10-15k
> 
> I need a little more help.
> ...



No idea about horizontal cabinet. 
Also which monitor are you looking to buy?

Motherboard - B85M-G - ASUS
says it does have PCIe 3.0 slot

And for 10-15k, I think its better to increase the budget slightly more and get Zotac GTX 960 later


----------



## satswid (Mar 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No idea about horizontal cabinet.
> Also which monitor are you looking to buy?
> 
> Motherboard - B85M-G - ASUS
> ...




I already bought this beauty last month
BenQ 24 inch EW2440L LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy BenQ 24 inch EW2440L LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com


I read this review Asus B85M-G Motherboard Review by PANKAJ KUMAR | Flipkart.com which made me wonder about PCI slot

- - - Updated - - -

Hi SaiyanGoku,
I visited Lamington Road today with ur specs.
I found out that no one had Seasonic S12II 520 (or any other Seasonic PSU). Any alternative?
Also I was getting Zotac 960 for 16.5k and Sapphire R9-280 OC Edition for 17.5k. Although I might not buy Gpu but wanna know if this is a good deal
I have decided to buy this Saturday


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

^ Antec VP550P can be considered.

GTX 960 is barely 1.5 months old in Indian market and price should go down somewhat in 2-3 months more. Though Zotac 960 (check if its Amp! Edition) at 16.5 is a good deal. Asus GTX 960 Strix is for 16.6k on costtocost.

Don't know about R9-280 OC.


----------



## satswid (Mar 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Antec VP550P can be considered.
> 
> GTX 960 is barely 1.5 months old in Indian market and price should go down somewhat in 2-3 months more. Though Zotac 960 (check if its Amp! Edition) at 16.5 is a good deal. Asus GTX 960 Strix is for 16.6k on costtocost.
> 
> Don't know about R9-280 OC.



Is Amp edition better?

- - - Updated - - -

pls reply


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

GTX 960: ZOTAC - It's time to play!

GTX 960 Amp! Edition: ZOTAC - It's time to play!

Basically, Amp! Edition has higher core clocks for both base and boost. You can see it as an overclocked version of Zotac 960.

Asus has a similar but higher overclocked version of GTX 960. They call it GTX 960 Strix


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Mar 7, 2015)

PS - I own the Asus Strix GTX 960  Let me know if you need to know anything specific about it


----------



## satswid (Mar 7, 2015)

2kool2btrue said:


> PS - I own the Asus Strix GTX 960  Let me know if you need to know anything specific about it



Can I play Assassin's Creed Unity at max??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

satswid said:


> Can I play Assassin's Creed Unity at max??



Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 Gaming Benchmark Results



> Assassin's Creed Unity
> 
> Now let's try Assassin's Creed Unity. This game has incredibly high minimum system requirements, but let's see if the new GeForce GTX 960 can hack it:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Mar 7, 2015)

+1. Assassin's Creed Unity is unplayable at everything maxed out. however, if you play it on high settings, you would get between 45-50 fps at 1080p


----------



## satswid (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys
Well, I think I need to save another couple of months to make a future proof rig,
Any idea of
1. How much minimum I need to spend in order to get future proof gaming for atleast 3-4 years 
2. Is it preferable to buy an i3  config with GTX 970 as GPU?
3. Zotac unveils Steam Machine with Intel ?Skylake?, GeForce GTX 970M graphics | KitGuru


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

satswid said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> Well, I think I need to save another couple of months to make a future proof rig,
> Any idea of
> 1. How much minimum I need to spend in order to get future proof gaming for atleast 3-4 years
> ...



1. 75-80k should do given it includes a 850 Evo 128 GB ssd, gtx 970, i5 4590, 8 GB ram.

2. LOL NOPE.              
It'll bottleneck 970 considering future games will require a good CPU too like Far Cry 4, Hitman Absolution, Watch Dogs, Crysis 3, Battlefield 4.

3. Forget about steam machines for now. They ain't coming to India.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Mar 8, 2015)

satswid said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> Well, I think I need to save another couple of months to make a future proof rig,
> Any idea of
> 1. How much minimum I need to spend in order to get future proof gaming for atleast 3-4 years
> ...



There is no such thing as future proof when it comes to technology. 
1. You could play all near upcoming and current game titles at max settings in a 70k build (barring Crysis 3 and Shadow of Mordor).
2. No! Would you use a Ferrari's engine in a Swift?
3. Steam Machines will probably not be available in India anytime soon.

In all fairness, to build a decent rig, you should be looking at somewhere around 50k. Also, if you're open to buying used components from the forums, it will help a great deal to get that 70k rig near the 50k budget.


----------



## satswid (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Guys,
I need you have a final look at what config I am getting at Lamington Rd and give ur valuable suggestions..
I5 4440 - 11325/-
Asus B85M-G - 5750/-
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600Mhz 8GB - 4500/-(Kingston Hyper Fury was 5100)
Sapphire R9 280 - 17600/- or Zotac GTX 960 2GB OC - 16500/- or Asus GTX 960 DC2 OC - 16000/-
Antec VS550P - 2950/-
Corsair Spec 01 - 3400/-
WD Green 7200 RPM - 3350/- blue wasnt available
Asus DVDRW+Logitech MK200 Keyboard+Mouse - 1800/-

Total around 51k

Biggest confusion is GPU

I am definitely buying tommorow as I think I can't raise budget anymore..
I would love your suggestions


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

^
*GPU*: Chose whichever GTX 960 OC has more warranty. You'll get Witcher 3 for free with it.
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/190374-witcher-3-free-nvidia-gtx-9xx-graphics-cards.html
*PSU*: Antec V*P*550P


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2015)

Intel Core i5 4460 - 11400,
Asus B85M-G - 5800,
Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600Mhz -5100,
Asus GTX 960 Strix - 16100, (snapdeal)
Corsair CX500-3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3400,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB(WD10EALX/WD10EZEX) -4100, (flipkart)
LG DVD/RW -1000,
Logitech MK200 Keyboard+Mouse -800.
TOTAL -51,200.


----------

